# Granting CA PE exam waiver for 40+ years old



## Henry (Jan 30, 2016)

I am forwarding an email from one of my colleagues which I think might help you. Please contact him directly for any questions you may have.Good Luck.



 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Colleagues and friends,*

[SIZE=4pt][/SIZE]

*If you are trying to pass the CA PE exams to obtain your PE license, or if you know someone (whether at the City or with private firms) but have not succeeded yet, this email could be helpful to obtain your CA PE license.  I am reaching out to you to establish an exam waiver request (petition) for those of us above the age 40 or 50 (mainly because they will not consider exam waiver to much younger PE candidates).  As you know, the State has kept increasing its fees to take the exams (one way or another including the latest electronic finger print fee, etc.) and to be honest for those of us with family or limited income, it is nearly impossible to take the exam(s) every six months, thus prolong passing the exams and obtaining our PE license.  In particular, those of us near or over the age 50 have slowdown in speed and find it almost impossible to pass the exams within the allowed time.  I have met with the State PE Board several times in order to request granting a waiver of the exams required to obtain the CA PE (I am over the age 50).   Per the communications from the State Board, the Board has not said no, but asks for a petition to show the number of CA PE candidates and perhaps consider granting waiver to pass all of the required exams.  I know some people at the City or other firms that are trying to take their CA PE, but have not passed either one or all of the exams required.  This situation has really caused a hardship (both financially and emotionally).  Those above the age 40, or near 50 and/or above 50 would be the ideal candidates that could sign the exam waiver petition to increase our chance to obtain our CA PE license.  I am sure there are other options and methods that we could discuss this matter.  But for now, please coordinate with all those whom you know in similar situation in order to increase the number of the PE candidates that would like to request the waiver and obtain their CA PE licensure. Thank you for your attention, time, and support.*[SIZE=4pt][/SIZE]



* *




*Abbas**  Rastandeh *








*[email protected]*


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 31, 2016)

Not sure where this is headed...

So you're telling me that engineers about the age of 40 are trying to get the board to waive the PE exam in order to obtain their PE license?

GTFOH


----------



## Los84 PE (Jan 31, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> Not sure where this is headed... So you're telling me that engineers about the age of 40 are trying to get the board to waive the PE exam in order to obtain their PE license?
> 
> GTFOH


I agree with JHW!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2016)

April fools came early this year.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2016)

Henry said:


> [SIZE= 14px][COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 128)]I am forwarding an email from one of my colleagues which I think might help you. Please contact him directly for any questions you may have.Good Luck.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




There are exemptions/waivers for the FE (http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/flowchart_for_eit_waiver.pdf) and FS (http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/flowchart_for_fs_waiver.pdf) but I have never heard anyone (have the balls to) suggest a PE exemption.  What does age have to do with it?  The CA exemption for the FE and FS is based in years of experience (and/or education and/or certification/registration), not on biological age.  Your proposal is absurd. 

I passed my third CA PE Civil exam in my mid/late 30s, my friend recently passed his third exam at 40, and my other friend passed at 55!  And we all did it the old fashioned way - by studying for and passing the exams.  As should you.


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Feb 1, 2016)

Thats embarrassing to even suggest you should become licensed without taking a formal exam. If you can't afford to put in the time to study and the fees (which really aren't that much) then you don't deserve to become licensed... 

Also the suggestion that because you are in your 50s you cannot take the exam within the time constraints is equally absurd. I edited my post to take out my scathing comment but I can't believe you even have the balls to suggest something like this.


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 1, 2016)

I think your colleague is really you...  or this is troll post.   

Regardless, if this is the case, I'm going to plead the same thing with other boards so I can become a Doctor and a lawyer too.  Let's just let everybody become professionals........NOT!


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2016)

Henry said:


> I am forwarding an email from one of my colleagues which I think might help you. Please contact him directly for any questions you may have.Good Luck.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Please contact Abbas at 

[email protected]

... Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 15, 2016)

The PE license is not buying a meal at Perkins. You don't get a senior discount!


----------



## Monza (Apr 18, 2016)

I took the PE exam at 42 years of age and had no trouble completing it in the time required (and passing first time). If you know the material you will do well. There is no reason a person over the age of 40 or 50 would require special dispensation. If you want the license, study for it and earn it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 18, 2016)

I passed at 39 and was the second person out in the afternoon. Btw, 40+, your family life is established, you make more money than a 25yo, and you should know the material WAY better. Piss poor excuse and I for one am glad to know CA rejected this nonsense. It's bad enough that Wyoming or somewhere out there wants to license tenured professors. Now you want all older people to get a freebie?

No thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott (Apr 23, 2016)

I heard if you put your AARP # next to your name on the exam they give you 20 points.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, but I'm not worried about the cost to take the exam because I just found out that I inherited a bunch of money from this uncle I didn't know about who made a ton of money on oil in Africa.  I already sent my bank account information so they can deposit the money.


----------



## DuckFlats (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow, what are the odds? I just won the lottery over there. The person in the email sounded nice, he just needed by SSN, DOB, bank account #, and full name. I went ahead and put my two weeks in at work since I should be getting the deposit in a few days!


----------



## JalapenoScott (Apr 25, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> Wow, what are the odds? I just won the lottery over there. The person in the email sounded nice, he just needed by SSN, DOB, bank account #, and full name. I went ahead and put my two weeks in at work since I should be getting the deposit in a few days!


Who needs to put in two weeks when you have millions? Burn those bridges and don't look back!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nublar (Apr 25, 2016)

This guy is legit, he really did try to petition the board:

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/meetings/minutes/20150611_bdmn.pdf

Can you also petition for us under 30? It is also difficult for us to get the PE


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 25, 2016)

nublar said:


> This guy is legit, he really did try to petition the board:http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/meetings/minutes/20150611_bdmn.pdf
> 
> Can you also petition for us under 30? It is also difficult for us to get the PE


I don't read where the board responded to his public comment. Did I miss it?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

My grandfather graduated from GA Tech in 1944 and never took an exam(initially)

But held a license in about 15 states. Later he did have to take the exam, ironically at age 30 I think he told me. His company needed a PE in Wisconsin and they had enacted exams by then..true story...

So there was a time when you didn't need these exams to be licensed..

Now I would say FU to anyone thinking age is an crutch... Maybe you shouldn't have waited so GD long...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott (Apr 25, 2016)

How about lowering the cost though? We are just lowly engineers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

Bernie is gonna make all the hedge fund managers pay for the exam fees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 26, 2016)

nublar said:


> This guy is legit, he really did try to petition the board:
> 
> http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/meetings/minutes/20150611_bdmn.pdf
> 
> Can you also petition for us under 30? It is also difficult for us to get the PE






JHW 3d said:


> I don't read where the board responded to his public comment. Did I miss it?




I don't think "petition" is the correct word.  He simply spoke during the public comments section of the BPELSG meeting.  Just like at a City Council meeting, during the public comments, the public can speak to the board and the board listens but they do not reply.  This won't go anywhere.  I do give him credit though, he had the [email protected]!!$ to bring it up to the board!  lol


----------

